# Best anchor for the sandy Gulf of Mexico???



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had it with my standard danforth type anchor:thumbdown::thumbdown:....have 7' of chain and it has been almost IMPOSSIBLE to ever get this thing to set on a sandy bottom,,,,my average depth is usually under 70'..........every now and again I can actually get the anchor hung on the reef I'm trying to fish but thats it....

was hoping to get some input on different types of anchors,,,,I've been looking at the 11 pound Lewmar Claw for my 22' bay boat.....again, any input would be appreciated


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have enough scope out you shouldn't have any problem getting a danforth to set in the sand. See if you can borrow someone else's danforth, maybe something is a little off with yours.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's not enough chain. With you're boat an 8 to 10 lb. anchor with at least 10' of 1/4" to 5/16" chain. Also the brand of anchor used plays a major factor.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Ocean Master, we use a Fortress anchor for our 22' Boston Whaler Dauntless. We have never had any problems with it holding in sand, rock, or grass. 10' of chain attached. They are pricey anchors but we have never had a problem with our anchor and they generally come loose pretty easy when you get them stuck in some rocky bottom... We have anchored in seas 5-7 and anchor never broke loose...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I keep a Fortress in the locker for a back up. I actually don't like them myself. To me they are hard as hell to set and I use 40' of 1/4" G4 chain b/c I have a windlass. My main anchor is a good ole' Danforth.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

slayerextreme said:


> I've had it with my standard danforth type anchor:thumbdown::thumbdown:....have 7' of chain and it has been almost IMPOSSIBLE to ever get this thing to set on a sandy bottom,,,,my average depth is usually under 70'..........every now and again I can actually get the anchor hung on the reef I'm trying to fish but thats it....
> 
> was hoping to get some input on different types of anchors,,,,I've been looking at the 11 pound Lewmar Claw for my 22' bay boat.....again, any input would be appreciated


I already posted on the chain but don't get a "danforth type anchor". Get a real Danforth anchor.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I used a 18# galvanized danforth on my 24ft CC. Never had any problems. I agree with the "more chain" advice. However, if the chain is much heavier than the anchor, you might want to hold on to the anchor line a few times (for a few seconds each time) as you deploy the anchor. This will minimize the chances of having a fouled anchor.

That's why I don't like the aluminum danforths.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry you dont like your fortress!! We have also used a delta plow type anchor with 30' of chain for our bigger boat. Can't say it works everytime unfortunately. I guess were in the same boat as you, might need to start anchor shopping


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had trouble getting Fortress to set, finally sold it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

More chain... then add more chain.

I used 22' of 1/4" chain on my heavy (6500#) 26' Shamrock and never had a problem with a 16# Danforth. I could anchor at the edge in 180' of water with 350 feet of anchor rode. I did have a winch, but if you use an anchor ball to retrieve, all that chain is not a big deal.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A claw or plow anchor is the best anchor for sand with enough chain say at least 10 or 12 feet. If you have to put two different size chains together always put the larger chain on the rope end that helps keep the shank down better.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

As mentioned, Chain, and plenty of it, is the key to getting any anchor to set. 15 to 20 feet of 5/16 at a minimum. When the anchor hits the bottom, give a few quick tugs on the rode. It seems to help it set. I have more weight in chain than anchor weight, and it works well. 

Next time you anchor in shallow water with good visibility, walk the rode, or rope down to the chain and anchor and observe. You will get a better idea of how important the chain is to making an anchor set.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*Modified 9LBS Danforth S600 to "break-a-way"*

slayerextreme,

Your anchor is adaquate in normal to moderate sea conditions to hold your boat without dragging, and as others have mentioned that without using much chain will need to use a 3:1 ratio for your {anchor rode 'chain & rope'} in order for your anchor to set. Scope is the ratio of how much rode is payed out to the depth of the water your in, including the distance from the bow to the waterline. (Which I personally do not pay much attention to this extra bit when it comes to small fishing boats. I can understand this having an affect on larger ships that have anchors 10-50+ feet above the waterline.) Therefore, in 70ft of water; in normal to moderate sea conditions; 210ft of rode should be adaquate to hold the boat in 70ft of water (3:1). If it were to continue to drag, then you would need to pay out additional line to get the anchor to grab, or if it fouled; it would need to be retrieved and reset. 

Another thing that can be happening is your anchor could be fouling when it is deployed. I've seen some people throw their anchor when deploying, or just dropping it over the side of the boat without holding a very slight tenison on the line to keep slack out of the rope when sending it to the bottom; and when the anchor lays on the bottom the chain or rope has a greater chance of wrapping around a fluke which fouls the anchor; causing it to drag.

As you start adding more and more chain; less and less line needs to be payed out to were a 2:1 or less scope is needed for an anchor to hold in normal to moderate sea conditons. When your trying to holding in sea conditions due to a storm; for safety you would need to pay out a scope of 7:1, 10:1, or more.

BTW: I also use a fluke style anchor as well, a 9LBS Danforth S600, when anchoring a 21ft center console. At first I was using the minimum requirement of 3ft of 1/4 inch chain with a 3:1 scope; and there was no problems with the anchor holding. If you look at your anchor; it is going to have some degree of swing the shank rotates through; and what happens as you pay out more rope the angle of rope in relation to the bottom gettings shallower which allows the anchor to grab, so that when there is not enough rope payed out the angle is too steep; which does not allow the anchor's shank to be at the correct angle for the anchor to start to dig. Which too steep of an angle causes it to either barely hold onto the bottom or just drag.

Once I started fishing over live bottom and having a higher chance of getting the anchor stuck in between rocks, I added 15ft of 3/16 inch chain which has a "working load" of 800LBS. Which is more than our 3/8 inch rope's working load and the anchor's holding power; both being 600LBS. The way the chain is attached, I have not seen it done this way, and easily use a 2:1 to a 1.5:1 scope without any problems of the anchor dragging. Also, when retrieving the anchor using an "anchor ball" the cable ties have not failed either.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a 16.5lb Lewmar Claw anchor for my 20 and 25 Wellcraft's. Had 20-25' of chain and we dropped it and never moved. Sometimes i swear the rode was completely vertical. I pulled it with a ball and by hand in 150' of water and no doubt it was heavy but it wasn't too bad. Then i lost it all by the jetties in the pass on the rocks because some asshole was too uncourteous to give us a little fishing room let alone room to pull anchor.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

*Anchor Ball*

slayerextreme,

Here is what's referred to as an anchor ball, and if you do a search on Youtube; you'll get an idea of how it helps from having to retrieve an anchor by brute force.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Dam Starlifter, great job on the ratio of chain vs rode! 
The anchor ball can be a wonderful tool for deep water. Or it can cause serious prop foul if not done correctly. 
Back to the original post, ratio and scope can only be learned by trial and error. 
Practice, and practice again on different types of sea beds.

You really need 2 types of anchors on board. A sand and a wreck anchor. Always have a spare. One trip to the Freighter will give you a lesson on a lost anchor. 
You guys have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

With enough chain almost any anchor will work. I have a shamrock 22 and the cheapest anchor I can find ( I lose a few here and there on live bottom) never have a problem.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

sealark said:


> A claw or plow anchor is the best anchor for sand with enough chain say at least 10 or 12 feet. If you have to put two different size chains together always put the larger chain on the rope end that helps keep the shank down better.


*Sealark, your experience speaks volumes. Damn good idea to have that heavier chain upward of the lighter one. This thread has not mentioned rope diameter. Sounds like most of these sporty fellas could get by 3/8"s* *or 7/16" rope, too. Lighter rope means lighter chain; which means spending less money. Leaving more money for fuel, bait, and ice. If your fishing in July and August, I would definitely invest in and anchor ball. 120' of water, plus another 120' of rope, equals 240' of heat stroke if it is pulled by hand. Don't ask me to pull the SOB but one time!

Also, when using an anchor ball, always wrap some duct tape around knots, splices, or shackles. Never leave the dock without a roll of duct tape, many assorted nylon tie wraps, and 10' of some kind of solid wire. Saved the day many a time.
*


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!!!!! It has to be my "danforth" style anchor that is the issue....I have mine set up with the tie wraps like in the picture.....now I must admit that I'm guilty of throwing the anchor or letting it drop without tension......but in 5 attempts this past friday, I never got the anchor to set........and at one time, I had 300' of my 400' of rope out......this anchor just wont set.......so i will start looking for a real danforth plus I have already ordered a new 11 pound lewmar claw to test also....thanks again for the replies


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Starlifter, get/design/fabricate a small pulpit and make that thing easy to deploy and retrieve. It also provides an excellent place to stow your anchor. Nothing touches the boat: no chain, no anchor, no rope rubbing, and the anchor ring can easily remain on the rope. This makes for a smooth, no pain, no strain system. On those calm weather days, when you want to run out to 180-250', it will be important to have anchoring problems minimized. Lots of calm days in the dog days of summer.*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I make a float ring assembly made from 3/8" stainless and has a safety line so you cant loose it overboard, Bigger in diameter so the chain goes through it easier guranteed 100%. All you need is a ball of desired size for your application nothing else. 
PM me if interested. $40


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

My new 11lb Lewmar Claw anchor with 10' of 1/4" chain is now in the boat!!!!!

Thanks for all of the replies!!!! The info others arewilling to share is what makes this such a great site!!!!


----------

